# Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"



## snofla (6. Januar 2010)

hi Boardies

Als ich letzte Woche die AW gelesen habe bin ich auf einen Artikel gestoßen der mich nachdenklich gestimmt hat…………..

Indem Artikel geht’s darum das ein Angler “erwischt” worden ist der weder einen Fischereischein hatte und auch logischerweise keinen Erlaubnisschein besessen hat.

Im späteren Verfahren vor der Staatsanwaltschaft wurde das Verfahren nach einem Jahr eingestellt, weil kein Schaden entstanden ist und das Fischen ja erfolglos gewesen sei.

Wir haben in unserem Verein auch schon solche Sachen erlebt.

Hier im AB wurde auch schon gesagt das wenn man vorher “schon Dreck am stecken hat” da was kommt oder es ein Urteil gibt, dieses kann ich ganz klar verneinen.

Deshalb nun diese Umfrage hier um mal eure Meinungen zu hören.

Wann angelt in euren Augen jemand Schwarz


der Begriff Schwarzangler ist weitläufig...

Natürlich darf hier auch diskutiert werden aber denkt dabei an die Boardregeln








ich hab gestern abend ne email an die Angelwoche geschickt mit der Bitte darum das ich diesen Artikel hier reinsetzen darf...............und der Herr Fynn Krause  war so nett mir dieses zu gestatten und hat diesen Artikel auch noch extra online gesetzt.


http://img263.*ih.us/img263/549/77604910.jpghttp://img263.*ih.us/img263/77604910.jpg/1/w800.png

hier der direkte Link

http://www.angelwoche.de/news/detail.php?class=62&objectID=2607

Quelle:www.angelwoche.de


der Bericht in der AW und der gleichzeitige Trööt von Fragesteller  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174195 haben dazu geführt das ich diese Umfrage gemacht habe


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Fischdiebstahl und Fischwilderei ist doch genau geregelt. Was gibts da zu diskutieren und was spielt es für eine Rolle was eine "Privatperson" drüber denkt? Recht != Gerechtigkeit.


----------



## snofla (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



christian36 schrieb:


> Fischdiebstahl und Fischwilderei ist doch genau geregelt. Was gibts da zu diskutieren und was spielt es für eine Rolle was eine "Privatperson" drüber denkt? Recht != Gerechtigkeit.




schön für dich das du das so blind siehst


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Moin,

ich hab für Antwort 1,5,6,und 7 gestimmt

Da ich selbst als Kind schwarz geangelt hab, wei wahrscheinlich fast jeder hier:q, sollte bei richtigen Kindern (ich sg mal unter 12) eine Belehrung reichen.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## H3ndrik (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

ich denke auch...kinder sollte man einfach nur aufklären....aber ich habe damals nie schwarzgeangelt..da ich immer nur mit meinem onkel unterwegs war und er hat einen  aber ich habe ja jetzt meinen eigenen seit einem jahr:vik::l


----------



## Taskin (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab für Antwort 1,5,6,und 7 gestimmt
> 
> ...


 
genau so habe ich auch gestimmt.

seh ich alles genau so


----------



## Parasol (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Hallo,



christian36 schrieb:


> Fischdiebstahl und Fischwilderei ist doch genau geregelt. Was gibts da zu diskutieren und was spielt es für eine Rolle was eine "Privatperson" drüber denkt? Recht != Gerechtigkeit.



ich schließe mich dieser Meinung an. Es spielt keine Rolle, was eine Mehr- oder Minderheit darüber denkt. Bei Straftaten ist der Versuch strafbar. Mit einer fangbereiten Angel am Wasser ist der Tatbestand des "schwarzangelns" erfüllt.

Ansonsten bräuchten  c&r´´ler keine Papiere, die haben in der Regel nie Fisch, wenn sie kontrolliert werden.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Klasse Thema, leider wird es wieder so ausschweifen und vom Thema abweichen....

Ich habe da ein brandaktuelles Beispiel.

Mein Verein gibt mir die Angel und Beitragsmarken erst Mitte Januar aus und sagt ich kann bis dahin mit den 2009er Belegen angeln gehen. Bei einer Kontrolle würde das gelten.

Das ich nicht lache... natürlich würde ich dann ohne gültigen Erlaubnisschein angeln.

Das ist Schwarzangeln. ... Ich werde bis Mitte Jan warten....

Schwarzangeln ist angeln ohne gültige Erlaubnis. Punkt.

Darüber hinaus kann die "Strafverfolgung" und die "Höhe der Strafe" diskutiert werden. 

Das ist aber nicht das Thema.


----------



## Tench 01 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Ich war auch ziemlich entsetz als ich diesen Artikel gelesen habe !!!! In meinen AUGEN sollte so etwas bestrafft werden ,hohe Geldbusse für einen gemeimnützigen Zweck oder Angelverein gespendet werden !!!!!! Es gibt nun einmal Regeln,Gesetze 
sonst könnte ja jeder machen was er will. Wer denn Sachkundenachweis oder Befähigung zum Fischfang,angeln nicht besitzt hat nichts am Wasser zu suchen #6                             Man darf ja auch in D kein KFZ führen ohne Fahrerlaubnis


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

also, da werd ich stinksauer, wenn jemand in meinem auge schwarz angelt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Umfrage?
> Schwarzangeln ist Schwarzangeln und Bankraub ist Bankraub und belangt wird man immer dafür. Wenn ich nur meinen Führerschein zuhause vergessen hab, wird man mir auch 5 oder 10€ abnehmen. Die Frage müsste eigentlich lauten, wie man die verschiedenen Vergehen bestraft und da bin ich durchaus der Meinung daß dies individuell von Fall zu Fall geschehen sollte. Jemand der zum Erstenmal auffällig wird kann nicht gleich einem Unverbesserlichen bestraft werden. So wie es halt auch z.B. beim Schwarzfahren ist. Wenn sich jemand mehrmals erwischen lässt, dem sollte es auch mehr weh tun als einem der es nur nicht abwarten kann bis er seinen Fischereischein in den Händen hat und ans Wasser schleicht.



Wie ist es denn für dich, wenn ein 32jähriger BEWUßt ohne Erlaubniskarte am Wasser angelt?


----------



## Fisch-Finder (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Wofür gibt’s Forellenpuffs, die meisten schauen nicht auf einen Angelschein, für die zählt nur das Geld! Schwarzangeln ist Schwarzangel, und sollte mit Bußgeld oder Arbeitsstunden bestraft werden! 

Gruß David


----------



## Locke4865 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Ich halt mich mal ans Gesetz von Sachsen
1;2;3;5;6;7 angekreuzt
punkt 4 gibt zwar auch eine Meldung an die Behörde #6
bei nachreichung der Erlaubnisscheinkopie wird aber eingestellt
punkt 8 is klar hauptsache nicht an meinen Teich was soll diese Einstellung ;+/#d/:r
in Sachsen ist das auch mein Geld was da verschwindet in form von Fischen


----------



## gufipanscher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

ich seh das so, schwarzangeln = versuchter Mord und schwarzangeln mit fischentnahme = Mord   :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Nun, Landläufig meint man wohl damit denjenigen, der ohne Erlaubnis des Fsichereirechtinhabers angelt, ohne das nochmal genau zu definieren.

Juristisch gibt es keine Schwarzangler, sondern nur Fischwilderer und  (Fisch)diebe. Das ist schonmal ein dicker Unterschied. Hinzu kommt, dass in der Umfrage die unterschiedlichsten Straftatbestände aufgelistet sind, von juristisch irrelevant über Ordnungswidrigkeiten bis hin zur Straftat. Je nach Bundesland und Sitution auch noch verschieden.

Ergo macht die Umfrage so eigentlich gar keinen rechten Sinn.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

meine Frage an dich:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn für dich, wenn ein 32jähriger BEWUßt ohne Erlaubniskarte am Wasser angelt?



deine Antwort:


Stagger Lee schrieb:


> lies doch einfach was ich geschrieben habe, dann wäre deine Frage schon beantwortet. #h
> 
> Oder sollte man Strafen nach Lebensalter veranschlagen?
> Je älter der Beschuldigte, desto mehr muss er bezahlen? #q
> ...



An sich kein Schwachsinn:

Nicht umsonst wird unterschieden im Strafrecht

1. Lebensalter bezogen auf Kind, Jugendlicher, Erwachsener
2. Bewußte Handlung oder nicht

Ich bezog mich aber bei meiner Frage auf dein aktuelles Posting
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2773964&postcount=98

indem Du einem *32jährigen*, der *BEWUßT*, *schwarz geangelt* hat, folgendes schrieb:



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Mein lieber Schwan, es ist schon seltsam wie schnell bei einem solchen Thema 7 Seiten mit mehr oder weniger hilfreichen Beiträgen entstehen können. Ich hab nach de dritten Seite aufgehört zu lesen. Der Junge hat Mist gebaut, und das weiß er selbst. Wer von uns kennt das Gefühl nicht, kurz nach der Prüfung, wenn es dann einen ans Wasser zieht oder wer hat vor der Führerscheinprüfung noch keine Runde mit seinem Mofa oder Moped gedreht? Mein Gott, er will wissen mit welcher Strafe er rechnen muß, er sucht etwas Trost und ein paar aufmunternde Worte von uns. Schließlich ist das ja *kein Verbrechen* was er da begangen hat.



Verbrechen ist ja ein relativ undefiniertes Wort, 
korrekt aber:
Er hat eine Straftat begangen!


----------



## hasenzahn (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Schwarzfahren ist Schwarzfahren und Schwarzangeln ist Schwarzangeln. Ein bisschen Schwanger geht ja auch nicht. Bei den Kiddis würde ich ne Ausnahme machen, je nachdem wie alt die sind. 
Ansonsten geht sowas bei uns nicht unter 500 Euro Strafe ab, wird dann in der Regel gegen Zahlung einer Geldbuße in der Höhe eingestellt. Im Wiederholungsfall gibts richtig Ärger mit Vorstrafe. 
Ist eben kein Kavaliersdelikt sondern einfach Diebstahl und da ist auch der Versuch schon strafbar.


----------



## snofla (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Umfrage?
> Schwarzangeln ist Schwarzangeln und Bankraub ist Bankraub und belangt wird man immer dafür. Wenn ich nur meinen Führerschein zuhause vergessen hab, wird man mir auch 5 oder 10€ abnehmen. Die Frage müsste eigentlich lauten, wie man die verschiedenen Vergehen bestraft und da bin ich durchaus der Meinung daß dies individuell von Fall zu Fall geschehen sollte. Jemand der zum Erstenmal auffällig wird kann nicht gleich einem Unverbesserlichen bestraft werden. So wie es halt auch z.B. beim Schwarzfahren ist. Wenn sich jemand mehrmals erwischen lässt, dem sollte es auch mehr weh tun als einem der es nur nicht abwarten kann bis er seinen Fischereischein in den Händen hat und ans Wasser schleicht.



dem ist leider nicht so............


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Schwarzfahren ist Schwarzfahren und Schwarzangeln ist Schwarzangeln. Ein bisschen Schwanger geht ja auch nicht. Bei den Kiddis würde ich ne Ausnahme machen, je nachdem wie alt die sind.
> Ansonsten geht sowas bei uns nicht unter 500 Euro Strafe ab, wird dann in der Regel gegen Zahlung einer Geldbuße in der Höhe eingestellt. Im Wiederholungsfall gibts richtig Ärger mit Vorstrafe.
> Ist eben kein Kavaliersdelikt sondern einfach Diebstahl und da ist auch der Versuch schon strafbar.



Sorry, da liegst Du vollkommen falsch. Diebstahl bzw. versuchter Diebstahl ist es, in einem geschlossenen Gewässer zu fischen. In einem offenen Gewässer ist es Fischwilderei, wenn man Fische gefangen hat. Den Strafbestand der versuchten Fischwilderei gibt es m.W. im Stgb nicht. Ergo bleibt da " nur " die Ordnungswidrigkeit wegen fischen ohne Fischereischein.


----------



## Locke4865 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry, da liegst Du vollkommen falsch. Diebstahl bzw. versuchter Diebstahl ist es, in einem geschlossenen Gewässer zu fischen. In einem offenen Gewässer ist es Fischwilderei, wenn man Fische gefangen hat. Den Strafbestand der versuchten Fischwilderei gibt es m.W. im Stgb nicht. Ergo bleibt da " nur " die Ordnungswidrigkeit wegen fischen ohne Fischereischein.



  genau so ist es in Sachsen somindest geregelt
und unter 14 biste nicht strafmündig deshalb nur belehrung
und Petze bei den Eltern


----------



## padotcom (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Nun ja, wieder der Herr Hasenzahn mit dem gefährlichen Halbwissen.
Und mitnichten wird im Land Brandenburg jeder "Schwarzangler" mit 500€ abgstraft.


----------



## hasenzahn (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Nun ja, wieder der Möchtegernangler der alles besser weiß. Ich schrieb: Bei uns !!
Bei uns bedeutet im Zuständigkeitsbereich unserer Fischereibehörde, unseres Amtsgerichtes und unseres Landgerichtes. 
Und jetzt erzähl mir nicht wieder irgendwelchen Kram, denn am Landgericht bin ich selbst als Schöffe aktiv. 
Du nervst mit deinem gefährlichen Halbangelwissen, Anfänger !! Hat ja ne Weile gedauert bis du eingestiegen bist, ich hab schon gesehen das du mich auch an anderer Stelle belauert hast, vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit, schmeichelt mir sehr.


----------



## hasenzahn (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Na Kaulbarsch, der Trööt ist doch wie für dich gemacht, oder ? Na dann leg los !!!


----------



## jerkfreak (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Ich habe abgestimmt und überall ein Kreuzchen gemacht, auser beim letzten und der Sache mit den daheim Vergessenen oder im Auto liegen gelassenen Papieren. Das kann jedem mal passieren und ich denke, sowas kann man auch anders lösen. Für alles andre gibt es keine Entschuldigung!!! |gr:


----------



## Rockdog (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Ich denke das so ziemlich die meisten irgentwann bewusst oder ubbewusst schwarz geangelt haben ,,,ich hab mit 9 an der Rems gestanden und hab fast täglich mit Stöckchen und faden von der Brücke aus geangelt ,,,,,,,,nun ja wer kennt das nicht ,,,,,ganz anders denke ich über die die keinen Sachkundenachweis haben und die neben dem schwarzfischen auch noch alles zumüllen,,,,,,,,,also man lasse den 9jährigen rennen und bestrafe alles was über 14 ist!!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Na Kaulbarsch, der Trööt ist doch wie für dich gemacht, oder ? Na dann leg los !!!



Nun, wo Du mich erwähnst. Mein Interesse hält sich im Moment in Grenzen. Schwarzangelthreads gibts und gabs schon viele. Kommen und gehen sozusagen... Ich beließ es erstmal bei der Abstimmung.

Aber scheinst ein wenig dünnhäutig zu werden, nun da - hups - Dir schon wieder jemand mangelnde Sachkenntnis aufzeigt:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry, da liegst Du vollkommen falsch.



Ob andere User beleidigen da die richtige Strategie ist? 



hasenzahn schrieb:


> [...] wieder der Möchtegernangler [...]  Du [...] Anfänger !! [...]



Ich weiß nicht .


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Also - Ralle hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt!

Die "Antworten" auf die Fragen des TE ergeben sich schon aus dem Gesetz, so dass sich eine "Meinung" einzelner nicht auf die rechtliche Bewertung, sondern allenfalls auf ein "wie denke ich ganz persönlich darüber" auswirkt! 

§ 293 StGB ist völlig erfolgsunabhängig - d.h. mit der bloßen Tätigkeit des Angelns ist der Tatbestand schon gegeben.

Eine Versuchsstrafbarkeit gibt es hier nicht!

Es kommt für die Fischwilderei gerade *nicht* darauf an, ob auch etwas gefangen wurde!

Bei geschlossenen Gewässern ist es hingegen entweder versuchter oder vollendeter Diebstahl, wenn jemand ohne entsprechende Erlaubnis angelt!

Im Kern sind die oben angeführten Argumente der Grund, warum diese Umfrage eigentlich Unfug ist - zumindest in rechtlicher Hinsicht ist alles sehr klar geregelt!

Moralisch kann da jeder sicher seinen höchst eigenen Standpunkt haben, der ihm aber vor Gericht wenig helfen wird!

Da Kinder unter 14 ohnehin nicht strafmündig sind, ergibt sich auch diese Anwort klar aus den vom  Gesetzgeber bereits getroffenen Wertungen!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry, da liegst Du vollkommen falsch. Diebstahl bzw. versuchter Diebstahl ist es, in einem geschlossenen Gewässer zu fischen. In einem offenen Gewässer ist es Fischwilderei, wenn man Fische gefangen hat. Den Strafbestand der versuchten Fischwilderei gibt es m.W. im Stgb nicht. Ergo bleibt da " nur " die Ordnungswidrigkeit wegen fischen ohne Fischereischein.


 
Das stimmt fast, jedoch ist die Fischwilderei kein Erfolgsdelikt - die bloße unrechtmäßige Tätigkeit des Angelns ohne entsprechende Erlaubnis/Fischereischein  wird unabhängig davon bestraft, ob man etwas gefangen hat, oder nicht!

Vereinfacht gesprochen ist diese Tat schon vollendet, wenn man ohne Erlaubnis angelt, ohne dabei auf evtl. Fänge zu schauen!(versuchte Fischwilderei gibt es u.a. aus diesem Grunde auch nicht!).

Das heißt, wer ohne Erlaubnis angelt ist schon ein Fischwilderer, EGAL, ob er etwas fängt, oder eben nicht!

Habe das mal ausführlicher berufsbedingt nachlesen müssen und als Quelle kann ich dafür den StGB-Kommentar von Tröndle/Fischer nennen, der auf weitere Quellen zum Tatbestand des § 293 StGB verweist!

Beim (Fisch-) Diebstahl (§ 242 StGB) hingegen entscheidet der Erfolg jedoch darüber, ob Versuch oder bereits Vollendung der Straftat vorliegt!

Ernie


----------



## hasenzahn (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Tja, so is das eben. Ich rede von der "Fischwilderei" auf die unsere Richter hier mächtig scharf sind und gern was aufbrummen. 
Angeln ohne Fischereischein wäre eben nur Ordnungswiedrig, angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte ist versuchter Diebstahl, Angeln mit gefangenen Fischen ohne Erlaubnis ist Diebstahl. 
Angelpapier vergessen wird in der Regel als OWI mit zehn Euro behandelt. 
Dabei werden die Angelgeräte sicher gestellt, Personalien aufgenommen und wenn der Kollege in den nächsten Tagen seine Papiere bei der Fischereibehörde vorlegt kriegt er sein Zeug wieder, zahlt den zehner und gut is. 
Meldet er sich nicht bei der Behörde geht die Sache mit dem Verdacht der Fischwilderei an Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft. Die machen das immer wieder gerne weil das schnell aufzuklären ist und damit gut für die Statistik.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Tja, so is das eben. Ich rede von der "Fischwilderei" auf die unsere Richter hier mächtig scharf sind und gern was aufbrummen.
> Angeln ohne Fischereischein wäre eben nur Ordnungswiedrig, angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte ist versuchter Diebstahl, Angeln mit gefangenen Fischen ohne Erlaubnis ist Diebstahl.
> Angelpapier vergessen wird in der Regel als OWI mit zehn Euro behandelt.
> Dabei werden die Angelgeräte sicher gestellt, Personalien aufgenommen und wenn der Kollege in den nächsten Tagen seine Papiere bei der Fischereibehörde vorlegt kriegt er sein Zeug wieder, zahlt den zehner und gut is.
> Meldet er sich nicht bei der Behörde geht die Sache mit dem Verdacht der Fischwilderei an Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft. Die machen das immer wieder gerne weil das schnell aufzuklären ist und damit gut für die Statistik.


 

Ob es Fischwilderei oder Diebstahl/versuchter Diebstahl ist, richtet sich lediglich nach der Art und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers.

Fische in "offenen Gewässern" (= sog. Fischwechsel ist dort möglich) sind herrenlos.

An herrenlosen Fischen besteht kein Gewahrsam, welcher gebrochen werden könnte, weswegen der Tatbestand des Diebstahls hier nicht paßt, da Diebstahl zwingend u.a. einen Gewahrsamsbruch voraussetzt.

Ein solcher "Bruch" fremden Gewahrsam ist jedoch bei Teichen (=geschlossene Gewässer, wo kein Fischwechsel gegeben ist) etc. möglich, weswegen hier der Diebstahl möglich ist!

Versuchter Diebstahl scheidet an offenen Gewässern i.d.Regel auch aus, da es sich insoweit um einen untauglichen Versuch handeln dürfte.

Daher ist es zumeist Fischwilderei, wenn jemand an Flüssen angelt, der nicht alle Papiere besitzt!

Hoffe, dass war nicht zu juristisch & kauderwelsch - bei Fragen helle ich es aber gerne noch auf!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Tja, so is das eben. Ich rede von der "Fischwilderei" auf die unsere Richter hier mächtig scharf sind und gern was aufbrummen.
> Angeln ohne Fischereischein wäre eben nur Ordnungswiedrig, angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte ist versuchter Diebstahl, Angeln mit gefangenen Fischen ohne Erlaubnis ist Diebstahl.



Eben nicht. Und das hat nix mit unterschiedlichen Regelungen der Fischereigesetze in den einzelnen Bundesländern zu tun. Das ergibt sich aus dem Strafrecht und das ist bundesweit einheitlich. 

In einem geschlossenen Gewässer haben die Fische einen Besitzer. Sie gehören also jemandem. Angelt man dort ohne Fischereierlaubnis, ist es Diebstahl ( im Erfolgsfall ) oder versuchter Diebstahl ( ohne Fang ). Angelt man mit Fischereierlaubnis aber ohne Fischereischein ( wie es an manchen Forellenpuffs die Regel ist, handelt es sich um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ( unabhängig vom Erfolg ), wenn das jeweilige LFG einen Fischereischein auch an solchen Teichanlagen vorschreibt. 

In einem offenen Gewässer, sprich z.B. ein Fluß oder ein großer See mit unterschiedlichen Fischereibezirken, sind die Fische herrenlos, gehören also niemandem. Genauer gesagt, da die Fische das Revier wechseln können, lassen sie sich keinem Besitzer zuordnen. Stehlen kann man aber nur, was einem anderen gehört, also dessen Eigentum ist. 
Hier verletzt man kein Eigentum, sondern ein Recht. Eben das Fischereirecht. Aus diesem Grund ist es auch unerheblich, ob man Fische gefangen hat oder nicht. Alleine die Ausübung des Angelns stellt schon eine Verletzung dieses Rechtes dar. 

Was die Strafbemessung angeht, hat die Justiz durchaus einen Ermessensspielraum. So wird. z.B. der 16jährige, der mit Haselnusstock und Korkschwimmer erwischt wird, garantiert nicht so bestraft wie der Erwachsene mit professioneller Ausrüstung.

PS. Hat sich mit Ernies Beitrag überschnitten


----------



## Udo561 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Hi,
ich bin der Meinung das , wer sich mit angelbereitem Angelgerät am Wasser aufhält schon schwarz angelt.
Ob er dabei einen Köder ausgeworfen hat oder nicht sollte da keine Rolle spielen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



> In einem offenen Gewässer, sprich z.B. ein Fluß oder ein großer See mit unterschiedlichen Fischereibezirken, sind die Fische herrenlos, gehören also niemandem


Hmmmmm.....
Da scheint es aber dann auch auf den Einzelfall anzukommen. 
Mir wurde das sowohl von Wapo wie auch von Juristen bei uns am Neckar schon anders erklärt.

Sind bei uns aber relativ große Strecken (10 - 20 km Neckar); bei denen sich mehrere Bewirtschafter/Vereine zu Hegegemeinschaften zusammen geschlossen haben.

Klare Aussage war da.:
Fische gehören Bewirtschaftern, Fischentnahme (nicht Fangerfolg!) ist demzufolge Diebstahl (also auch am Fluß hier..).

Wie so oft, wenns da um Rechte bezüglich Fischerei geht, scheint da wohl alles seeeehr föderalistisch zu sein...


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Das ist auch so, Udo. Es reicht schon aus, wenn das Angelgerät mit geringen Manipulationen ( Beköderung, Ausziehen der Teleskoprute ) fangbereit ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da scheint es aber dann auch auf den Einzelfall anzukommen.
> Mir wurde das sowohl von Wapo wie auch von Juristen bei uns am Neckar schon anders erklärt.
> 
> Sind bei uns aber relativ große Strecken (10 - 20 km Neckar); bei denen sich mehrere Bewirtschafter/Vereine zu Hegegemeinschaften zusammen geschlossen haben.
> ...



Das waren die Herren im Irrtum. Die Fische können ja nicht nur innerhalb der Gemeinschaftsgrenzen wechseln, sondern darüber hinaus den Fluss verlassen oder aus anderen Flüssen zuwandern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Keine Ahnung, da ich ja kein Jurist bin.
Scheint eben so bei uns verfolgt (und geurteilt?) zu werden...
Müsst ich mich mal dranklemmen und schlau machen, obs da wirklich entsprechende Urteile gab.

Das ist auch ein imm4er wieder mal eingesetztes "Druckmittel" der Wapo, die den Leuten damit drohen, das bei zum "Diebstahl" eingesetzte "Werkzeug" sicherzustellen als Beweismittel (z. B. auch Auto zur Anfahrt...)...

Wie gesagt:
Juristerei...... :-((


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Ist ja auch nicht das verkehrteste, wenn dem Erwischten erstmal die Knie schlottern. |supergri


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hmmmmm.....
> Da scheint es aber dann auch auf den Einzelfall anzukommen.
> Mir wurde das sowohl von Wapo wie auch von Juristen bei uns am Neckar schon anders erklärt.
> 
> ...


 

Hier in Köln hat im Grunde auch die RFG einen generellen Herrschaftswillen an den Fischen im Rhein, jedoch ist der "Gewahrsam" definiert als "die tatsächliche Sachherrschaft" - die dürfte nur schwerlich bei den Fischen des Rheins anzunehmen sein, da für die Sachherrschaft neben einem sog. Herrschaftswillen auch eine faktische Beherrschungsmöglichkeit vorliegen muß, welche nach meiner Ansicht bei den Fischen in einem großen Fluß *NICHT* vorliegt!(...anders als in einem sog. geschlossenen Gewässer, welches man als Fischereirechtsinhaber theoretisch ablassen oder abfischen könnte!).

Diese Fische können auch problemlos nach Holland oder in den Süden schwimmen (ohne tatsächliche Einwirkungsmöglichkeit der RFG), weswegen ich einen Gewahrsam der RFG an Fischen im Rhein juristisch verneine --> ohne Gewahrsam kein Bruch des Gewahrsams --> ohne Gewahrsamsbruch kein Tatbestand des Diebstahls!

Natürlich kann da jeder auch mal anders auslegen, jedoch denke ich, dass ich jeden Delinquenten erfolgreich aus einer Anklage wegen Diebstahl von Fischen aus einem großen Fluß verteidigen könnte, wohingegen der Tatbestand der Fischwilderei schon gegeben ist, wenn die bloße Tätigkeit des Angelns begonnen wurde!

Das Mitführen von fangbereitem Angelgerät am Wasser berechtigt übrigens schon zu einer Kontrolle der Papiere und kann durchaus problematisch werden, wenn jemand ohne Fischereischein & Erlaubniskarte fangbereites Angelzeug am Wasser bei sich führt.

...nun kann die Diskussion losgehen, WANN Angelgerät "fangbereit" ist - muß der Wurm schon auf dem Haken sein, oder der Blinker montiert sein???


Fakt ist, das der Sack zumindest dann wegen § 293 StGB zugemacht werden kann, wenn jemand angelt, der nicht alle Papiere hat!

Dabei kann dann auch die Einziehung der Beweismittel & Tatwerkzeuge (Angelzeug) erfolgen - zunächst wird aber nur beschlagnahmt/sichergestellt - die endgültige Einziehung läßt sich dann im weiteren Verfahren sowohl aus der StPO, als auch oft aus den landesrechtlichen Fischereigesetzen rechtfertigen & begründen!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



> Diese Fische können auch problemlos nach Holland oder in den Süden schwimmen


Vielleicht liegt da der Unterschied, da im Neckar für die Fische kaum "durchkommen" möglich ist, wegen der vielen Schleusen??

Aber wie gesagt, alles nur Vermutung, ich kann nur das sagen, was ich mitbekommen habe.

Ich habe das alles noch nicht recherchiert/verifiziert..


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Ich diskutiere da gerne mit, weil viele Fragen in diesem Bereich nur unzureichend geklärt sind!

Oft machen gerade die Amtsrichter da Dinge, die nicht astrein sind, weil sie es als "Kleinkram" ansehen!

Viele Verfahrenseinstellungen erfolgen nach meiner Meiunung auch nur deshalb, weil keiner sich so richtig damit auskennt - weder Amts- & / Staatsanwälte noch Richter - wenn man gegen Zahlung einstellt, dann is die Sache halt´ vom Tisch und alle haben Ruhe!

Leider habe ich nicht viele Juristenkollegen, die auch angeln, da die "hohen Herren" eher als Jäger unterwegs sind!

Mich interessiert es halt und ich habe da auch als Referendar mal einige Dinge rausgearbeitet, so dass zumindest in Köln jetzt etwas mehr Klarheit herrschen dürfte!

;O)

LG,

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt da der Unterschied, da im Neckar für die Fische kaum "durchkommen" möglich ist, wegen der vielen Schleusen??
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, alles nur Vermutung, ich kann nur das sagen, was ich mitbekommen habe.
> 
> Ich habe das alles noch nicht recherchiert/verifiziert..


 
Hm, Gegenargument wäre auch hier schon der kleinste Zufluß, der einen Gewässerwechsel (=Fischwechsel) ermöglicht - damit wäre es dann kein "geschlossenes Gewässer", was ich als Vokabel im Zusammenhang mit einem größeren Fluß auch noch nie gelesen habe!

Ich denke, dass ein solcher (Fisch-) Diebstahl / versuchter Diebstahl an einem Fluß zwar evtl. mal aus Unkenntnis als solcher verfolgt wird, aber letztlich niemals wirklich als Diebstahl verurteilt werden kann! (wenn doch, dann sollte man in Berufung gehen, weil ich da mit o.g. Argumentation gute Chancen sehe!).

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



> Viele Verfahrenseinstellungen erfolgen nach meiner Meiunung auch nur deshalb, weil keiner sich so richtig damit auskennt - weder Amts- & / Staatsanwälte noch Richter - wenn man gegen Zahlung einstellt, dann is die Sache halt´ vom Tisch und alle haben Ruhe!


Kann ich mir gut vorstellen - aber gabs da auch mal weiterführende, rechtskräftige Urteile höherer Instanzen?



> Mich interessiert es halt und ich habe da auch als Referendar mal einige Dinge rausgearbeitet,


Sowas interessiert miich ja auch immer grundsätzlich (auch und gerade als Faktensammlung fürs Magazin).

Gibts das irgendwo nachzulesen/kopieren/veröffentlichen?


----------



## Udo561 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Hi,
in den Niederlanden ist es schon strafbar Angelgerät an einem Gewässer mitzuführen welches nicht befischt werden darf.
Gruß Udo


Mitführen von Angelzeug auf, oder in der Nähe von einem Binnengewässer, währenddessen der Gebrauch von diesem Angelzeug an dem Gewässer zu diesem Zeitpunkt verboten ist mit 


einer oder zwei Angel(n) € 60,-
einem Pödder oder mehr als zwei Angeln: € 90,-


----------



## pfuitoifel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das Mitführen von fangbereitem Angelgerät am Wasser berechtigt übrigens schon zu einer Kontrolle der Papiere und kann durchaus problematisch werden, wenn jemand ohne Fischereischein & Erlaubniskarte fangbereites Angelzeug am Wasser bei sich führt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt wirds für mich interessant.Denn wenn ich an einen bestimmten Angelplatz möchte,für den ich auch einen Erlaubnisschein habe,dann muß ich ein gutes Stück zu Fuß an einem Flußabschnitt entlanglaufen,für den ich keine Erlaubniskarte habe.Wenn ich dann nur mit meiner Spinnrute,dem Kescher und meiner Köderbox unterwegs bin und werde kontrolliert,so könnte nach der von dir geschilderten Sachlage schon Ärger drohen.
Zwar glaube ich kaum,daß mir da einer Streß machen würde,aber interessant finde ich dieses Szenario schon.


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

@Pfuitoifel, dann kannste (um allen stress und fragen zu entgehen) den Köder/Kunstköder aus´m Wirbel klinken und erstmal in der Tasche verstauen ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Ja und Nein. 

Grundsätzlich gilt Angelgerät als fangbereit, wenn es nur einer kleinen Manipulation bedarf damit Fische zu fangen. Eine fertig monierte Spinnrute ohne eingehängten Kunstköder kann man als fangbereit bezeichnen. Ergo wäre es u.U. strafbar, damit an einem Gewässer aufzutauchen, für dass man keine Erlaubnis hat. 
In der Praxis sehe ich aber kein Problem darin, einen Gewässerabschnitt zu passieren für den man nicht angelberechtigt ist, um zu seinem erlaubten Revier zu kommen. Man kann das ja schließlich anhand seiner Papiere nachweisen. Grade an Flüssen ist es ja auch nicht selten der Fall, dass man mitten in der erlaubten Strecke Verbotszonen hat ( z.B. Wehre ). Um die zu passieren muss man ja auch nicht sein gesamtes Gerödel demontieren.


----------



## pfuitoifel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Wie Ralle schon sagt,da wird sich keiner dran aufgeilen,wenn ich meinen Schein für das Revier ein paar Meter weiter vorzeige.Es ist an dieser Stelle ja auch wirklich so,daß es keinen anderen Weg gibt dahin,ohne nicht mit anderen Vorschriften zu kollidieren.Ich müßte nämlich sonst durch ein Naturschutgebiet (ein Altwasser) stapfen,in dem das Angeln sowieso verboten ist.Und da würde ich mich sicher nicht mit meiner Ausrüstung sehen lassen.Und ja,den Köder montiere ich erst am Angelplatz,doch meine Tele-Spinnrute ist immer fertig montiert mit Rolle,Schnur und Wirbel.
Und da ich auch mein Messer dabei habe,wäre dies auch noch ein Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz.


----------



## pfuitoifel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Nun ja, wieder der Möchtegernangler der alles besser weiß. Ich schrieb: Bei uns !!
> Bei uns bedeutet im Zuständigkeitsbereich unserer Fischereibehörde, unseres Amtsgerichtes und unseres Landgerichtes.
> Und jetzt erzähl mir nicht wieder irgendwelchen Kram, denn am Landgericht bin ich selbst als Schöffe aktiv.
> Du nervst mit deinem gefährlichen Halbangelwissen, Anfänger !! Hat ja ne Weile gedauert bis du eingestiegen bist, ich hab schon gesehen das du mich auch an anderer Stelle belauert hast, vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit, schmeichelt mir sehr.



Nun,Hasenzahn,welche Zwistigkeiten du mit anderen Boaries ausfichst weiß ich nicht.Aber wenn du hier auf dein Ehrenamt als Schöffe verweist,dann kommt mir das von der fachlichen Kompetenz her genauso vielsagend vor,wie das Statement der Zahnarztfrau bei der Perlweiß-Reklame.
Denn Schöffe (Laienrichter) kann erstmal jeder werden,der Deutscher Staatsbürger ist und über einen untadeligen Leumund verfügt.Das Mindestalter kenne ich nicht genau,darum erspare ich mir hierzu eine Angabe,bevor ich etwas falsches schreibe.
Das ist nicht persönlich gemeint,mir fiel es nur auf.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Nun,Hasenzahn,welche Zwistigkeiten du mit anderen Boaries ausfichst weiß ich nicht.Aber wenn du hier auf dein Ehrenamt als Schöffe verweist,dann kommt mir das von der fachlichen Kompetenz her genauso vielsagend vor,wie das Statement der Zahnarztfrau bei der Perlweiß-Reklame.
> Denn Schöffe (Laienrichter) kann erstmal jeder werden,der Deutscher Staatsbürger ist und über einen untadeligen Leumund verfügt.Das Mindestalter kenne ich nicht genau,darum erspare ich mir hierzu eine Angabe,bevor ich etwas falsches schreibe.
> Das ist nicht persönlich gemeint,mir fiel es nur auf.



Ja, das ist ebenso aussagekräftig zur eigenen Qualifikation, wie ein Zertifikat, dass man erfolgreich gegen Pocken geimpft wurde |rolleyes.


----------



## Parasol (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Hallo,



Angler9999 schrieb:


> .........................................
> 
> Mein Verein gibt mir die Angel und Beitragsmarken erst Mitte Januar aus und sagt ich kann bis dahin mit den 2009er Belegen angeln gehen. Bei einer Kontrolle würde das gelten.
> 
> ...................................................



Dein Verein hat wahrscheinlich nicht die optimale Führung, wenn er sich und die Mitglieder durch solche Aussagen in Schwierigkeiten bringt.

Die für mich in Frage kommenden zwei Fischerzünfte am Main haben das sehr gut im Griff. Die eine kann bereits am 3.1. die Erlaubniskarten ausgeben, die andere stellt die Jahreskarten automatisch bis Mitte Januar aus, so, dass der Übergang lückenlos möglich ist.


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Ich wollte damit nur deutlich machen das ich zumindest für meinen Heimatbereich aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen kann. Ich habe bei dieser Tätigkeit allerdings auch erfahren müssen das Recht haben und Recht bekommen zweierlei Dinge sind die nicht immer zusammen passen. Sicherlich kann man meine Erfahrungen nicht auf das Bundesgebiet verallgemeinern, denn andere Behörden und andere Gerichte treffen vielleicht andere Entscheidungen. Ich kann daher nur für mich sprechen. 
Der Hinweis mit dem Schöffenamt sollte nicht irgendeine Qualifikation unterstreichen, sondern lediglich eigene Erfahrungen mit solchen und ähnlichen Fällen verdeutlichen.


----------



## Locke4865 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist auch so, Udo. Es reicht schon aus, wenn das Angelgerät mit geringen Manipulationen ( Beköderung, Ausziehen der Teleskoprute ) fangbereit ist.



Fangbereit heißt in Sachsen 
-vollständig aufgebaute Rute
-Beködert 
-und im unmittelbarer Nähe zum Gewässer (Ca.5m)

du kannst also mit einer Rute am Ufer langspazieren und die Staatlichen können dir nix anhaben 
sofern nicht diese fangbereit ist


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Meines Wissens reicht es hier bei mir auch aus wenn die Rute keinen KUKÖ oder Haken dran hat, um damit am Wasser (wo ich nicht fischen darf/kann) zu flanieren ...


----------



## pfuitoifel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

@ Hasenzahn:
Ich habe dir da auch keine böse Absicht unterstellt.Siehe es nur als Hinweis darauf,wie der geneigte Leser dein Posting verstehen *könnte*.
Aber nun tut sich eine neue Frage auf,von wegen deiner Erfahrungen,die du bei deiner Tätigkeit so sammelst,und zwar:Werden bei euch solche Sachen wie Fischwilderei und Fischdiebstahl vor dem Schöffengericht verhandelt???
Entschuldige bitte,wenn ich so blöd frage,aber ich bin absoluter Laie bezüglich der Juristerei.Nur dachte ich bislang,daß nur Verbrechen,also Straftaten,für die das Gesetz Mindeststrafen vorsieht,die nicht mehr zur Bewährung ausgesetzt werden können,vor einem Schöffengericht verhandelt werden.


----------



## Bernd Demmert (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

wenn ich 18 Jahre alt bin und ein Fahrzeug ohne Fahrerlaubnis lenke muß ich mit einer Strafe rechnen.
Dieses ist jedem Bekannt.
Warum soll es beim Angeln anders sein???????


----------



## padotcom (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Nun ja, wieder der Möchtegernangler der alles besser weiß. Ich schrieb: Bei uns !!
> Bei uns bedeutet im Zuständigkeitsbereich unserer Fischereibehörde, unseres Amtsgerichtes und unseres Landgerichtes.
> Und jetzt erzähl mir nicht wieder irgendwelchen Kram, denn am Landgericht bin ich selbst als Schöffe aktiv.
> Du nervst mit deinem gefährlichen Halbangelwissen, Anfänger !! Hat ja ne Weile gedauert bis du eingestiegen bist, ich hab schon gesehen das du mich auch an anderer Stelle belauert hast, vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit, schmeichelt mir sehr.



Gehts dir gut? Du fliegst doch in jedem Thread, in dem du dein Nicht-Wissen kundtust, auf die Schn****. Und jemandem der nicht deiner Meinung ist, als Anfänger mit gefährlichem Angelhalbwissen zu titulieren, zeugt von deinem Geist. (Kann ja nicht jeder 40 Ü30 Barsche an einem Tag fangen, wie du. Und dann auch noch an einer Strecke, wo angeln garnicht gestatttet ist. Na merkste was? Du dürftest dich in diesem Thema hier garnicht melden.) Denn Angelwissen spielt hier garkeine Rolle. Aber Ertappte nutzen gerne jede Gelegenheit von sich abzulenken.Und ich habe dich "belauert"? Hast meinen Namen gelesen, weil ich in einem Thread gelesen habe? Ach Herzchen, so wichtig bist du nicht. 
Und Schöffe kann ja nun wirklich jeder Hanswurst werden. Das zeugt mitnichten von juristischem Wissen.

Beste Grüße und nun bitte zurück zum Thema!


----------



## pfuitoifel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



Bernd Demmert schrieb:


> wenn ich 18 Jahre alt bin und ein Fahrzeug ohne Fahrerlaubnis lenke muß ich mit einer Strafe rechnen.
> Dieses ist jedem Bekannt.
> Warum soll es beim Angeln anders sein???????



Richtig Bernd,und doch haarscharf am Thema vorbei.Hier geht es darum,wann denn (Schwarz)angelei anfängt,erst wenn man was gefangen hat oder bereits davor?Zu deinem Beispiel:Wann fängt das (Schwarz)fahren an,wenn man auf dem Fahrersitz Platz nimmt?Oder erst,wenn man den Zündschlüssel ins Zündschloß steckt?Oder doch erst wenn der Motor läuft?Oder muß man das Fahrzeug bereits in Bewegung gesetzt haben?
Darum geht es hier.


----------



## Bernd Demmert (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

wenn Du auf dem Fahrersitz platz genommen hast und der Schlüssel im Zündschloß eingesteckt ist der Tatbestand des unerlaubten führen eines Fahrzeuges erbracht.


----------



## pfuitoifel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Fast richtig Bernd,fast.Eine weitere Voraussetzung ist,daß dies im öffentlichen Verkehrsraum geschieht.Und bezogen aufs Angeln war dies dem TE nicht klar.Deswegen hat er überhaupt erst gefragt.


----------



## padotcom (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



Bernd Demmert schrieb:


> wenn Du auf dem Fahrersitz platz genommen hast und der Schlüssel im Zündschloß eingesteckt ist der Tatbestand des unerlaubten führen eines Fahrzeuges erbracht.



So nicht Richtig.

Zitat:
Aus dem Sinn des Wortes "Führen" in § 316 Abs. 1 StGB und der Entstehungsgeschichte der Vorschrift (vgl. BGHSt 35, 390 [392 f.]) ergibt sich nach ständiger Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofs, dass nur derjenige Führer eines Fahrzeugs sein kann, wer sich selbst aller oder wenigstens einesTeiles der wesentlichen technischen Einrichtungendes Fahrzeuges bedient, die für seine Fortbewegung bestimmt sind. Es muss also jemand, um Führer eines Fahrzeuges sein zu können, das Fahrzeug unter bestimmungsgemäßer Anwendung seiner Antriebskräfte unter Allein-oder Mitverantwortung in Bewegung setzen oder das Fahrzeug unter Handhabung seiner technischen Vorrichtungen während der Fahrbewegung durch den öffentlichen Verkehrraum ganz oder wenigstens zum Teil lenken (BGHSt 18, 6 [8 f.]; 35, 390 [393]; 36, 341 [343 f.]).

Zitat Ende.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Der Hinweis mit dem Schöffenamt sollte nicht irgendeine Qualifikation unterstreichen, sondern lediglich eigene Erfahrungen mit solchen und ähnlichen Fällen verdeutlichen.



Ich bin ja auch eher ein juristischer Laie. Nun kam ich angesichts dieser doch, nun ja, Erfahrung vorspiegelnden Aussage nicht umhin, mal einen für Verstöße gegen § 293 StGB zuständigen Staatsanwalt zu befragen. 

Der meinte jedoch, in aller Regel landen solche Fälle nicht vor einem Schöffengericht, wenn nicht schon eine Einstellung durch die Staatsanwaltschaft verfügt wird. In aller Regel heißt hier, "wenn da nicht ein besonders schweres Vergehen vorliegt". Was sich wiederum in meinen Ohren so anhörte, als ob a) besonders schwere Fälle richtig Seltenheitswert haben und b) solche Fälle sowas wie mit nem Boot und nem Schleppnetz durch die Gegend zu fahren beinhalten. Im Normalfall würde jedoch auf Grund der zu erwartenden relativ niedrigen Strafzumessung so etwas eben nicht vor dem Schöffengericht landen.

Welche "eigene[n] Erfahrungen mit solchen und ähnlichen Fällen" hast Du also genau?

Achso, bevor ich es vergesse und wieder das geographische Element auftaucht, ala:



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur deutlich machen das ich zumindest für meinen Heimatbereich aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen kann.



Es könnte sich um einen Staatsanwalt nahe Deiner Heimat handeln...


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Es geht dabei um (Einzel)-Fälle, in denen Leute sowas wiederholt gemacht haben. Die werden auch vor den Amtsgerichten verhandelt und meistens ist man dann mit der verhängten Strafe nicht einverstanden und geht in Berufung in die nächst höhere Instanz. 
Vor den Landgerichten wird alles möglich verhandelt, gegliedert nach Straf- und Zivilrecht. Dann gibts da die Strafkammern für die groben Sachen und die Berufungskammern die sich mit allem beschäftigen müssen. 
Manchmal, wenn jemand bereits unter Bewährung steht, gibt der Tatbestand der Fischwilderei manchmal den Anlass für das Amtsgericht die Bewährung aufzuheben, heißt Knast. damit sind die Leute dann verständlicher Weise nicht einverstanden und legen Berufung ein mit dem Ziel beim Landgericht nochmal Bewährung zu bekommen. 
Kann also auch manchmal kompliziert werden.


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

|waveypadotcom Das mit den barschen in einem nicht erlaubten Bereich ist so eine Sache. Das stimmt einfach nicht was da behauptet wurde, spielt jetzt aber auch nicht mehr die Rolle. Als Fischereiaufseher weiß selbst schon sehr genau wo ich angeln darf und wo nicht, hab mir die Kilometrierung der Elbe von WaPo selbst noch besorgt. 

|krach:Wie wärs denn wenn wir einfach mal zusammen ans Wasser fahren um diesen ganzen Quatsch hier mal aus der Welt zu schaffen? |kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Regeln können nur gerecht sein, wenn alle, die gegen diese verstossen gleich behandelt werden. Mit zwei Ausnahmen:

- Kinder (da gibt es wohl effektivere Maßnahmen denen einen Schrecken einzujagen als den Rechtsweg)
- Wiederholungstäter (sollten imho per se härter bestraft werden)

Ansonsten bin ich lediglich der Meinung, daß es wesentlich üblere Verbrechen gibt, als Schwarzangeln und weitaus erbaulichere Tätigkeiten, als sich darüber aufzuregen. 
Nachvollziehen kann ich das aber an Gewässern, wo dieses überhand nimmt und allem Anschein nach niemand etwas dagegen unternimmt. Oder jemand nennenswerten, wirtschaftlichen Schaden dadurch erleidet.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Da schau einer an. Da wird aus "Erfahrung" allgemein und "Erfahrungen" mit "solchen und ähnlichen Fällen" ein niedrig gestapeltes und schwammiges:   



hasenzahn schrieb:


> (Einzel)-Fälle [...] wiederholt gemacht [...] in Berufung [...], [...] bereits unter Bewährung steht [...] manchmal den Anlass [...] damit sind die Leute dann [...] nicht einverstanden und legen berufung ein mit dem Ziel beim Amtsgericht nochmal Bewährung zu bekommen.[...]



Ehrlich gesagt versteh ich das Kauderwelsch nicht so recht bzw. deute es so: Da gabs vielleicht mal einen Fall, wo das Schöffengericht als höhere (Berufungs-)Instanz über Knast/nicht Knast entschieden hat, weil einer, der beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wurde, damit gegen seine Bewährungsauflagen verstoßen hat, die eigentlich aus einem ganz anderem Fall herrühren. Keine Ahnung, ob Du das meinst, oder nicht.|rolleyes

Mich interessiert eigentlich was anderes. Nämlich, an wievielen Verfahren warst Du als Schöffe beteiligt, wo es im Kern der Verhandlung um Fischdiebstahl/-wilderei ging? 



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Kann also auch manchmal kompliziert werden.



Muß es aber nicht. Einfache Frage, einfache Antwort.


----------



## snofla (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

ich hab gestern abend ne email an die Angelwoche geschickt mit der Bitte darum das ich diesen Artikel hier reinsetzen darf...............und der Herr Fynn Krause  war so nett mir dieses zu gestatten und hat diesen Artikel auch noch extra online gesetzt.

dafür bedank ich mich


http://img263.*ih.us/img263/549/77604910.jpghttp://img263.*ih.us/img263/77604910.jpg/1/w800.png

hier der direkte Link

http://www.angelwoche.de/news/detail.php?class=62&objectID=2607

Quelle:www.angelwoche.de


der Bericht in der AW und der gleichzeitige Trööt von Fragesteller  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174195 haben dazu geführt das ich diese Umfrage gemacht habe



ich sag jetzt schon mal danke für die rege Teilnahme und die doch meist guten Meinungen und posts von euch.


für mich ist das ne nicht so schöne Sache die da in dem Artikel wiedergegeben wird,ich bin jetzt im 5 Jahr Fischereiaufseher und lerne garantiert immer noch hinzu,doch sind dann solche Entscheidungen nicht immer nachvollziehbar.

Ich will für keinen "Schwarzangler" die totale Bestrafung aber solche Urteile sind ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden Aufseher ;+


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> ... und nicht von so selbsternannten Moralaposteln verurteilt zu werden.
> 
> Dir rate ich: Lies doch mal deine Signatur



Du hast deutliche Schwierigkeiten Postings im Kontext zu lesen!
An sich macht das ja eine Diskussion brotlos ...

dennoch: wenn du auf meine Signatur anspielst, dann zeige mir, wo ich dem 32jährigen Jungen, der mal gleichermaßen bloß eine Runde Mofa erlaubnislos fahren wollte, unangemessen drauf gehaut habe.

Das Wort Moral scheint hier ja einigen,  wohl in der Bedeutung etwas unbekannt zu sein.

Wie schon im anderen Thread zu lesen:

Der verachtenswerte Moralist ist der, der sich gesetzesgemäß verhält und äußert, dass er einen Aufruf zur Straftat nicht billig!
Der brave Individualist ist der, der eine Strafttat begeht oder zu einer offen aufruft und dann vom Moralapostel dabei belästigt wird!

Eine Rechtsauffassung herrscht hier bei einigen, dass mir bange wird um und im Rechtsstaat und übel wird bei den Charakteren, denen man darinnen begegnet ....


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Aber um den Moralapostel zu kompletieren:

@MODS

Enstpricht denn der Aufruf und die Ermunterung, die Anleitung zu einer Straftat in diesem Board denn den Forenregeln?
Steht das irgendwo oder habe ich das überlesen?
In anderen Boards zieht sowas denn sofortigen Bann nach sich und das hat seine Berechtigung.
Wie steht es hier denn?
Sexistisches und deren Beifall, politisches usw sind ja untersagt ... aber Aufruf zu Betrug und Dokumentenfälschung?

Jetzt, ihr Indiviualisten, steinigt mich als Moralapostel und spamt mich Moralapostel wieder mit PNs voll , ihr Individualisten, die unangesprochen Straftaten begehen wollt bzw. dazu aufruft bzw. diese billigt ....


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

@Kaulbarschspezi

Konkret:  - Landgericht zwei, Datum weiß ich nich mehr, ist ne Weile her, 
             - Als Zeuge in schriftlicher Form drei 
             - Als Fischereiaufseher in den letzten drei Jahren fünf oder sechs zur Anzeige gebracht. 

Wir sprechen hier von Fischwilderei als Straftat, also ohne DAV-Marke oder Fischererlaubnis an einem Gewässer. 

Alles andere wie mit einer Rute mehr als erlaubt angeln, Verstöße gegen Mindestmaß oder Schonzeiten oder Papiere vergessen sind OWIs die von der Fischereibehörde behandelt werden. 

Allerdings gilt wohl auch das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch als Straftat, Verstoß gegen Tierschutzgesetz. Die Materie ist schon ziemlich umfangreich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Jetzt hast du wiederum dein argumentatives Gesicht gezeigt ... :vik:

... nichts aber auch gar nichts des Postings hast du verstanden ... statt kotz** solltest du einfach mal ruhig lesen und nachdenken ...

aber interessant, dass du dir so alle Schuhe anziehst #6


----------



## chivas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

wollte mich in diese recht sinnfrei diskussion (s. ernie) wahrlich nicht reinhängen... aber das:



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Alles andere wie mit einer Rute mehr als erlaubt angeln, Verstöße gegen Mindestmaß oder Schonzeiten oder Papiere vergessen sind OWIs die von der Fischereibehörde behandelt werden.



ist schlichtweg käse. wer mit mehr ruten angelt als erlaubt, überschreitet die erlaubnis und angelt sozusagen mit dem was zu viel ist, ohne erlaubnis -> fischwilderei bzw. (versuchter) diebstahl!

dass diese verfahren in aller regel (und hier auch wieder "in aller regel" gegen eine auflage) eingestellt werden, hat nix damit zu tun, dass hier eine straftat vorliegt.


(sollte ein fischereiaufseher und schöffe eigentlich wissen...)

im zeitungsartikel lese ich im übrigen nicht, dass das verfahren ohne auflage eingestellt wurde - und das kann ich mir auch tatsächlich schlecht vorstellen. nahezu jeder journalist schreibt die halbe wahrheit (oder zitiert die halbe aussage) und löst damit empörung aus oder empört sich selbst.
der tatsächliche sachverhalt wäre schon interessant, bevor man hier laut protestiert...


----------



## Bassattack (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

ja was soll man zu diesen ganzen argumenten nur noch sagen einige sind gut,dann wieder andere nicht passend aber naja


----------



## Bassattack (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Alles was mit Fischerei gesetzen zu tun hat ist eine schwiereges Thema und bewegt sich nur im Kreis ,verschieden meinungen ,verschiedene Karakteren u.s|kopfkrat:m#6.w


----------



## Bassattack (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Vieleicht wird auch alles zu streng bestrafft oder nicht keine ahnung ,das muss jeder selbst wissen.MfG Bassattack.


----------



## ADDI 69 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Also Loide ,sind wir hier beim Auto fahren,Mord????|kopfkratoder beim Schwarzangeln|kopfkrat
Fakt ist doch das jedes Bundesland in Punkto Fischereirecht sein eigenes Ding macht ,find ich persönlich nich schön is aber so...
Und so siehts zu dem Thema in MV aus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

*@all

Ich bitte dringend darum, dass hier jetzt Schluß ist mit persönlichen Angriffen. Wenn man meint das jemand im Unrecht ist, kann man das auch mitteilen ohne gleich persönlich zu werden. 
*

Zur Sache.

Das Thema ist sicher nicht einfach. Das zeigt auch der verlinkte Artikel, in dem der Verfasser einmal von Diebstahl und dann wieder ( richtig ) von Fischwilderei schreibt. Die Unterschiede sind in dieser Diskussion glaub ich recht gut verdeutlicht worden.
Über Strafmaße und Verwerflichkeiten zu diskutieren bringt wie so oft gar nix, weil das eben Sache der persönlichen Einstllung/Meinung ist. 
Endgültig entschieden wird sowas im Ernstall von der Justiz, Und vor Gericht gibt es weder Recht bekommen noch Gerechtigkeit, sondern lediglich Urteile.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Also Loide ,sind wir hier beim Auto fahren,Mord????|kopfkratoder beim Schwarzangeln|kopfkrat
> Fakt ist doch das jedes Bundesland in Punkto Fischereirecht sein eigenes Ding macht ,find ich persönlich nich schön is aber so...
> Und so siehts zu dem Thema in MV aus.



So sieht es, was Fischwilderei betrifft, in allen Bundeländern auch aus. #h
Denn:
Das Strafgesetz gilt für alle Bundesländer!
Fischwilderei unterliegt dem Strafgesetz!


----------



## chivas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

der fischereischein und die angelerlaubnis sind überall nötig - nicht nur in mv.

und das stgb ist ein bundesgesetz - gilt also ebenfalls überall.

und somit ist auch fischwilderei und fischdiebstahl grundsätzlich überall eine straftat.

daran gibts nix zu diskutieren oder auszulegen. und wer eine andere meinung hat, wird dann halt vom richter eines besseren belehrt. so ist das nunmal ^^

@ralle - auch wenn deine aussage (leider) nicht wirklich falsch ist - so pauschal stellst du damit unsere verfassung in frage


----------



## davidhecht (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Also ich finde es einfach nicht fair:

Ehrliche Angler zahlen viel Geld für die Erlaubnis und Schwarzangler nehmen es sich einfach raus nichts zubezahlen und oftmals klauen sie auch Fische, für die der Verein oder der Staat Geld bezahlt hat.
Außerdem gehen meiner Meinung nach viele Schwarzangler nicht waidgerecht mit dem Fang um.

Bei Kindern unter 12 sollte man es mit einer Belehrung und Verwarnung gut sein lassen, wenn diese nicht professionel am Werk sind.( Rute rolle Köder Messer und so)


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Also Loide ,sind wir hier beim Auto fahren,Mord????|kopfkratoder beim Schwarzangeln|kopfkrat
> Fakt ist doch das jedes Bundesland in Punkto Fischereirecht sein eigenes Ding macht ,find ich persönlich nich schön is aber so...
> Und so siehts zu dem Thema in MV aus.



Addi, das hat nix mit der Strafverfolgung oder der Einordnung Fischwilderei/Diebstahl zu tun. Das geht nach dem Strafgesetzbuch welches für ganz Deutschland einheitlich gilt. 
Verwechsle nicht " freie Gewässer " mit " offenen oder geschlossenen ". Freie Gewässer meint, dass dort niemand das Fischereirecht besitzt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



chivas schrieb:


> @ralle - auch wenn deine aussage (leider) nicht wirklich falsch ist - so pauschal stellst du damit unsere verfassung in frage



Was meinst Du ??


----------



## pfuitoifel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Okay,was ich wissen wollte,daß weiß ich nun.Und da Justitia bekanntlich blind ist,ist es umso wichtiger,daß es den Juristen nicht an Augenmaß mangelt.
@ Hasenzahn:
Meine Fragen an dich hast du beantwortet,dafür danke.
@ all:Vertragt euch bitte,macht keinen Streß und habt euch wieder lieb.


----------



## ADDI 69 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Addi, das hat nix mit der Strafverfolgung oder der Einordnung Fischwilderei/Diebstahl zu tun. Das geht nach dem Strafgesetzbuch welches für ganz Deutschland einheitlich gilt.
> Verwechsle nicht " freie Gewässer " mit " offenen oder geschlossenen ". Freie Gewässer meint, dass dort niemand das Fischereirecht besitzt.



verwechsel ich schon nicht |uhoh:
so für mich is hier Ende Gelände ....das führt zu nichts mehr ,außer zank und streit


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

@chivas - Mit einer Rute mehr ist nicht Straftat, jedenfalls nicht hier, weil in Gewässerordnung - Fischereiordnung gereglt.   Wer dagegen verstößt handelt Ordnungswiedrig, nicht StGb relevant und Owis ahnden die zuständigen Behörden. 

Das blöde ist ja, wenn jemand an einem Vereinsgewässer eine OwI begeht schreibt die Fischereibehörde ein Ticket. Die Kohle die eingetrieben wird bleibt bei der Behörde, nicht beim Verein der eiegntlich geschädigt wurde, zumindest benachteiligt.  Können Vereine als Inhaber der Fischereirechte eigentlich selbst Strafen aussprechen ?? Bis auf Platzverweise und Angelverbot wohl nicht, oder ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Können Vereine als Inhaber der Fischereirechte eigentlich selbst Strafen aussprechen ?? Bis auf Platzverweise und Angelverbot wohl nicht, oder ?



Nur Vereinsmitgiedern:
Intern kann man Vereinsmitgliedern nach Satzung vereinsinterne Strafen (Angelverbot, Geldauflagen (sehr schwierig rechtlich), Auschluß aus dem Verein) bei Verstößen gegen Gewässerordnung und Gesetze/Verordnungen geben. #h


----------



## chivas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> @chivas - Mit einer Rute mehr ist nicht Straftat, jedenfalls nicht hier, weil in Gewässerordnung - Fischereiordnung gereglt.   Wer dagegen verstößt handelt Ordnungswiedrig, nicht StGb relevant und Owis ahnden die zuständigen Behörden.



dass das (auch) als owi geahndet wird, hat nichts damit zu tun, dass (auch) eine straftat vorliegt. angeln ohne entsprechende erlaubnis ist nunmal eine straftat. und wie schon mehrfach gesagt-"eure" gewässerordnung/fischereiverordnung (ne fischerordnung würde ja die angler nicht betreffen, so es sie denn überhaupt gäbe) bricht nicht das strafgesetzbuch!

das gilt nicht nur für zuviele ruten, sondern auch bei verstößen gegen schonmaße, -zeiten oder auch fangquoten.

wer sich nicht daran hält, fischt nämlich "unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts". auch wenn das so gut wie kein "laie" weiß, ist es trotzdem so.


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Na ja, aber wenn Fischereischein und Angelerlaubnis vorliegen, mit zwei Ruten erlaubt ist und mit dreien geangelt wird ist das ja keine Straftat. Weil Fischwilderei ist das ja nicht wirklich, nur eben Verstoß gegen Gewässerordnung bzw. Fischereiordnung. Und das Wort Ordnung besagt ja das es kein Gesetz in dem Sinne ist, also "nur" ordnungswiedrig. 
Soll nicht heißen das das weniger schlimm ist.


----------



## padotcom (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



chivas schrieb:


> dass das (auch) als owi geahndet wird, hat nichts damit zu tun, dass (auch) eine straftat vorliegt. angeln ohne entsprechende erlaubnis ist nunmal eine straftat. und wie schon mehrfach gesagt-"eure" gewässerordnung/fischereiverordnung (ne fischerordnung würde ja die angler nicht betreffen, so es sie denn überhaupt gäbe) bricht nicht das strafgesetzbuch!
> 
> das gilt nicht nur für zuviele ruten, sondern auch bei verstößen gegen schonmaße, -zeiten oder auch fangquoten.
> 
> wer sich nicht daran hält, fischt nämlich "unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts". auch wenn das so gut wie kein "laie" weiß, ist es trotzdem so.



Lass es. Du redest gegen Windmühlen. Auch wenn du Recht hast. #d


----------



## Udo561 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Hi,
wie sehen die Strafen in Deutschland denn aus , gibt es da festgelegte Geldbußen ?
In Holland sieht das so aus ,
Angeln ohne schriftliche Zustimmung (Erlaubnis) des Besitzers des Fischereirechts des Gewässers, (ohne gültige Papiere) mit:  

einer oder zwei Angeln € 90,-
mehr als zwei Angeln € 200,-
einem Pödder € 130,-
2 oder mehr Pöddern oder mit anderen erlaubten Angelgeräten: € 160
 Angeln während geschlossener Zeiten:  

in der Zeit (Periode) vom 1. April bis einschließlich 31. Mai:
 mit einer Angel und mit in dieser Zeit verbotenen Ködern € 60,-
mit einem Standnetz € 150,-
 
Angeln zwischen zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang und einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang an Gewässern wo es zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht erlaubt ist: € 60,-
 Und das hier ist verdammt heftig |supergri
*Artikel 61:* _Untersuchung Verkehrsmittel_

 Das Recht Verkehrsmittel zu anzuhalten und diese zu untersuchen, gilt nicht für öffentliche Verkehrmittel. Der Artikel 61 Absatz 3 stellt die Vorsätzlichkeit, sich nicht an die Anforderungen dieser Verordnung zu halten, unter Strafe. Die Sanktion sind ein Monat Haft oder Geldbuße 2. Klasse (bis € 3.700.-).

Gruß Udo


----------



## chivas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



padotcom schrieb:


> Lass es. Du redest gegen Windmühlen. Auch wenn du Recht hast. #d



ich seh´s ein ^^

bei uns gibts -sozusagen als gegenstück- nen fa, der pro jahr über 200 anzeigen einreicht. prozeßquote ungefähr 100% (also die prozesse, die nicht stattfinden).


----------



## padotcom (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Hier nochmal. Angeln mit mehr als erlaubten Ruten ist ein Verstoß gegen § 293 StGB und somit eine Straftat. Keine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Auch wenn jemand das hier ständig behauptet.

Dort heißt es:
*§ 293 StGB
Fischwilderei*

Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts 1.  fischt oder
2.  eine Sache, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, sich oder einem Dritten zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört, 
wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

Zitat Ende.
[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Verdana,Arial]
[/FONT]Ist der Fischfang ausdrücklich nur mit der Handangel zugelassen, so ist der Einsatz der Grundschnur(_Legangel_) unerlaubt. Sind nach dem Inhalt des Erlaubnisscheins nur 2 Angeln zugelassen, dann stellt der Einsatz einer 3. Angel ebenso wie der einer Grundschnur, bereits ein Überschreiten des Umfanges der erteilten Erlaubnis dar mit der Folge, daß der Angler unberechtigt fischt und damit fremdes Fischereirecht verletzt. Das gleiche gilt im Hinblick auf den nicht erlaubten Einsatz von Netzen oder Reusen (_OLG Zweibrücken aaO_). Sind nur bestimmte Arten des Fischfanges freigegeben, so ist das Fischen vermittels anderer Fangarten unberechtigt _(RG JW 32, 1589_). In allen Fällen liegt eine strafbare Fischwilderei gern. § 293 StGB vor. 

Das soll zu diesem Thema nun aber genügen, Herr Schöffe!


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



snofla schrieb:


> ich hab gestern abend ne email an die Angelwoche geschickt mit der Bitte darum das ich diesen Artikel hier reinsetzen darf...............und der Herr Fynn Krause war so nett mir dieses zu gestatten und hat diesen Artikel auch noch extra online gesetzt.
> 
> dafür bedank ich mich
> 
> ...


 
Der Artikel ist ja auch dumm (oder zumindest sehr sehr oberflächlich) geschrieben / recherchiert!

Der Tatbestand der Fischwilderei (§ 293 StGB) ist dort anscheinend noch nicht bekannt!

Diese Tat liegt nur durch das bloße Angeln ohne die entsprechenden Papiere bereits vor!

...und zwar völlig unabhängig davon, ob der Angeschuldigte etwas gefangen hat, oder nicht!

Natürlich kann der Staatsanwalt das Verfahren trotzdem einstellen wegen Geringfügigkeit usw. oder gegen Zahlung eines kleinen Betrages!

Aber selbst wenn der Diebstahl oder versuchte Diebstahl nicht vorliegt ist Fischwilderei gegeben!

Ernie


----------



## padotcom (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Genau.

Gera ist das Thüringen?

Dann kann man sich mal das anschauen. Da stehen zu erwartende Strafen mal fein aufgelistet.

http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/bussgeld.pdf


----------



## Bellaron (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Hey Leute,
wenn mich einer fragt;so ein Staatsanwalt durfte garnicht mehr
gerichtlich arbeiten!!!
Es kann nicht sein,das man so davon kommt!Wieviele die keinen Fischereischein haben,und gerne angeln wollen,die denken doch dann,so schlimm kann es nicht werden.Manche denken dann,die sind auch so davon gekommen,dann müßten wir doch auch keine Strafe bekommen.Die denken doch dann,Gleichberechtigung für alle.Ich will nicht wissen,wieviele so denken,wenn sie kurz davor sind,und mit montierter Rute und Köder zum Wasser wollen.Wieviele denken dann,50/50.Entweder ich werde erwischt oder nicht.Und wenn schon so schlimm wird es nicht.Die anderen sind auch freigesprochen worden.Wo kommen wir dahin,wenn demnächst jeder mit der Schrotflinde darum läuft und im Wald darum ballert und jagd.Normal müßte der Staatsanwalt sich die ganzen Beschwerden mal ansehen und durchlesen,was er da für ein Mißt gemacht hat.Das ist ja eine animation für jeden Schwarzangler.Oder wie seht ihr das???
Kann doch nicht sein.Ich reg mich auch so darüber auf,das kann mir keiner glauben.Wäre das in irgendeinem anderem Land passiert dann.....?Die Gesetze in Deutschland sind e nicht mehr normal.Wie kann man sowas als Staatsanwalt durchgehen lassen.Hat der sein Jurastudium geschenkt bekommen oder bei Lotto gewonnen???????????????????????????????
Hoffen wir nur mal,das das nächste mal ein anderer Anwalt auf der Bank sitzt,und einer der die Gesetze kennt und anderen Leuten gerechter wird.#d#d#d#c;+|kopfkrat:c


----------



## chivas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

wie würdest du reagieren, wenn du das nächste mal mit der bahn fahren willst und der fahrkartenautomat ist kaputt - auch auf "deine strafe" wegen schwarzfahrens pochen??

und möchtest du es verantworten, dass der dumme herr staatsanwalt sich lieber stundenlang mit dem schwarzangler auseinander setzt und bei einem anderen fall - lassen wir es einfach der überteibung zuliebe einen kindermörder sein - deswegen schlampig arbeiten MUß, weil einfach die ressourcen nun mal begrenzt sind, und dieser dann freigesprochen wird?

zum einen sollte man immer beide seiten der medaille sehen und zum anderen auch ein gesundes augenmaß behalten... man könnte auch die fast schon philosophische frage stellen, wieso hier in d. sowas überhaupt geregelt (und bestraft) werden muß - in anderen ländern kann man doch auch nach lust und laune angeln...
die frage wäre recht simpel zu beantworten, die antwort würde aber sicher sehr viele von uns überfordern ^^


----------



## Bellaron (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Ja kann man so und so sehen.
Aber derjenige wußte genau was er da macht!
Und es war Vorsätzlich!
War halt dumm.Ist halt passiert.Er hätte sich vielleicht vorher mal mit den Aufsehern absprechen müssen,oder es irgendwie sich bestätigen lassen.Naja.Änder kann man es nicht mehr.In einer hinsicht hast du Recht,es gibt schlimmere Straftaten wie Vergewaltigung,Kinderschänder,Drogen,Mord u.s.w
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bellaron (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Hey nochmal,
zum Schwarzfahren!
Wenn der Automat kaputt ist,dann warte ich bis der Schaffner aussteigt,und erkläre ihm die Situation.Wenn kein Schaffner,dann zum Zugführer.Ist halt ein Thema,da kann man es von so einem Blickfeld sehen und von so einem.
Aber sgtreiten wollte ich mich bestimmt nicht,es hat halt nicht jeder die selbe Meinung.
Grüße


----------



## chivas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

streiten wollte ich auch nicht ^^

ich zahle auch fleißig für fischereischein und angelkarten und mach auch noch arbeitseinsätze mit.

das alles tut ein schwarzangler nicht und mich ärgert das auch.

ich bin aber auch der grundsätzlichen meinung, dass der ganze kram nicht notwendig wäre... würden wir unsere umwelt nicht dermaßen aussaugen und zerstören, könnten wir wie in anderen ländern angeln und jagen und was weiß ich ohne irgendwelche vorschriften. würden wir uns dann auch noch der natur gegenüber respektvoll verhalten und tiere wie lebewesen und nicht wie "sachen" behandeln, würde sich auch keiner daran stören, wenn "man" ohne erlaubnis angeln dürfte.

so muß es natürlich regeln geben - und diese müssen auch eingehalten werden. und sicher ist es gerechtfertigt, wenn so ein fischwilderer eine strafe zahlen muß - aber man muß diesen sicher nicht 5 jahre hinter gitter stellen oder ihm die hand abhacken.

und OB der angler tatsächlich ohne jede strafe davon gekommen ist, DAS steht eben nicht in dem artikel... aber über den schlampigen journalisten regt sich keiner auf. warum auch. anders gehts ja einfacher...


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Du hast die vielen Deutschen Tugenden in deinem Post vergessen, die ihren Beitrag dazu leisten.  Da gehören dann noch Neid, Missgunst, Besitzstandsdenken, Besserwisserei, Regelungswut dazu. Gibts in diesem Land etwas das nicht reglementiert ist ??


----------



## snofla (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

ich finds auch schade das die Arbeit die sich andere Leute machen,dann doch leider umsonst oder vergebens war,viel viel Zeit wurde investiert und dann sowas.....................obwohl ich sagen muss was wäre in so einem Fall eine gerechte Strafe???? Das ist ne Frage die ich mir oft stelle und jedesmal komme ich auf keine richtige Antwort;+



ich werd noch mal nachfragen obs zu dem speziellen Fall in Gera noch ne genauere Aussage gibt,ich weiss auch nicht obs clever ist den Journalist als schlampig zu bezeichnen???

Sowas sollte viel öfter bekannt gemacht werden, dann gibts vielleicht irgendwann mal "Erfolg"


----------



## chivas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

clever mag es nicht sein - aber ich halte es für angebracht ^^

mich selbst würde es tatsächlich auch interessieren, ob das verfahren eben "einfach so" eingestellt wurde. aber ich bezweifle es.

im übrigen geben mir auch ernies völlig richtige ausführen in bezug auf das gewählte adjektiv recht ^^


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



padotcom schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Gera ist das Thüringen?
> 
> ...


 
Ja herrlich - hat nur leider NICHTS, aber auch garnichts mit Straftatbeständen nach dem Strafgesetzbuch zu tun, um die es hier im Kern geht!

Zur Rede stehen Fischwilderei und Diebstahl bze. versuchter Diebstahl - je nach Fallgestaltung!

Dafür gibt es keinen "Katalog", welcher bundeseinheitlich regelt, wie in solchen Fällen zu verfahren ist.

Ernie


----------



## padotcom (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Komisch. Scheint nicht anzukommen. Darum nochmal.
Von der Seite des Senats Berlin.

Wer ohne gültige Angelerlaubnis angelt, die Auflagen der Angelkarte nicht einhält oder auf andere Weise Fische fängt, begeht Fischwilderei und verübt damit eine Straftat!

Wer ohne gültigen Fischereischein angelt, begeht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die mit einer Geldbuße bis zu fünftausend EURO geahndet werden kann.



Angeln ohne Fischereischein ist KEINE Straftat, sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Zeige mir bitte eine Quelle, wo etwas anderes steht.
Um nichts anderes ging es mir in obigem Post. Das der aus Gera da, beides nicht hatte, ist wohl wahr.


----------



## chivas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



padotcom schrieb:


> Angeln ohne Fischereischein ist KEINE Straftat, sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.



aber nur, wenn eine gültige angelerlaubnis vorliegt xD

im kern geht es ja aber tatsächlich um strafbewehrtes verhalten. die ordnungswidrigkeit käme dann noch dazu ^^

in einem freien gewässer - z.b. in hamburg - liegt ohne fischereischein auch keine angelerlaubnis vor, somit wäre dann eben doch (auch) der straftatbestand erfüllt.

wie auch immer - ihr habt ja beide recht - also habt euch alle lieb ^^


----------



## padotcom (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Ja, na klar. Das will ich doch in diesem Fall garnicht abstreiten. Hab ja den Artikel in der AW schon vor einigen Tagen gelesen.
Und eigentlich sollte man ohne Fischereischein auch garkeinen Erlaubnisschein bekommen.


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

@padotcom - netter Link den du gefunden hast. http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/bussgeld.pdf

Du hättest das mal lesen sollen. Schau mal bitte Tabelle drei, Punkt 10. 

" Ausübung der Fischerei mit mehr als zwei Handangeln oder nicht Beaufsichtigung ausgelegter Handangeln" ist Ordnungswiedrigkeit und wird mit Bußgeld geahndet. 

Wie zuvor bereits gesagt, das ist Owi und nicht Straftat. 
Blos gut das du Fehlerfrei bist.


----------



## Bassattack (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



chivas schrieb:


> streiten wollte ich auch nicht ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chivas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

@hasendings:

du lies 4.2. (ganz oben auf der 2. seite)

und §21 OwiG http://www.juraforum.de/gesetze/OWiG/21/

und schau in den duden, wie man ordnungswidrigkeit schreibt.



wer im glashaus sitzt, sollte sich stets im dunkeln umziehen!


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Kommt in meinen Landkreis: nach Gebührenordnung kostet Schwarzangeln 10€, aber in der Liste sind noch andere Straftaten die mit kleinen Geldstrafen abgegolten werden,andererseits gibt es auch legale Sachen die dort geahndet werden -Schilda lässt grüssen.


----------



## Bassattack (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

So und jetzt ruhe im Kuhstahl der Bauer hat durchfall:q:q:q:qSpass nebenbei:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q#h


----------



## padotcom (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Ich hatte vorrausgesetzt das jemand, den das interessiert, auch alles liest. So kann man sich irren. Nun ja, wundern tut es mich nicht. Hoffentlich sitzt er bei mir nie als Schöffe. Da hätte ich echt Angst. :q


----------



## Moe (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Absolut unerklärlich bei dieser Diskussion ist, das der Balken für Kinder nicht am längsten ist.
Und ich weiß auch welche A********** da keinen Haken hingemacht haben. Nämlich die, die selber als Kind ohne Schein geangelt haben und heut noch Spaß daran haben, Kinder die (evtl mit selbstgebastelten Angeln) irgendwo ein Rotauge angeln, nach Hause schicken und mit der Polizei drohen.#4

...Und abends dann vorm TV sitzen "warum spielen die Kinder nicht draußen,sondern sitzen vorm PC" #c
:vik:Jungs, ihr seids!:vik::m|peinlich


----------



## Bassattack (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Ja da muss ich MOe recht geben peinlich ist sowas


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

In der Praxis handhabe ich das zumindest so mit den Kids, dass ich sie darauf hinweise das das so nicht in Ordnung ist. Manche sind da auch unbelehrbar. Wenn es dann nicht hilft mit den Kids allein zu sprechen gehen wir zu den Eltern und klären es da gemeinsam. Oft endet so ein "Vergehen" der Kidis in der Angelschule. Manchmal reicht es auch ihnen einfach zu sagen an welchen Verein sie sich wenden können, denn Jugendfischereischein braucht man hier nicht und Jahesbeitrag für die Kids im ANgelverein kostet hier um die 20 Euro und es wird auch keine Aufnahmegebühr eingefordert. Jedenfalls bei den Vereinen die ich hier in der Umgebung kenne.


----------



## Moe (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

#6 Ausgezeichnet!

So ist meiner Meinung nach auch richtig. Einfach den Kindern sagen, das sie was falsch machen. Dabei aber ruhig und sachlich bleiben. 
Und dann einfach ein Anmeldeformular für die örtliche Jugendgruppe aus der Tasche zaubern und erklären was für (Angel-)möglichkeiten sie dort haben....
So kommt auch weiter Nachwuchs in die Vereine...und das wollen wir ja alle!


----------



## chivas (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> In der Praxis handhabe ich das zumindest so mit den Kids, dass ich sie darauf hinweise das das so nicht in Ordnung ist. Manche sind da auch unbelehrbar. Wenn es dann nicht hilft mit den Kids allein zu sprechen gehen wir zu den Eltern und klären es da gemeinsam. Oft endet so ein "Vergehen" der Kidis in der Angelschule. Manchmal reicht es auch ihnen einfach zu sagen an welchen Verein sie sich wenden können, denn Jugendfischereischein braucht man hier nicht und Jahesbeitrag für die Kids im ANgelverein kostet hier um die 20 Euro und es wird auch keine Aufnahmegebühr eingefordert. Jedenfalls bei den Vereinen die ich hier in der Umgebung kenne.



an dem post gibts ja mal nix zu meckern ^^

ABER - in dem anderen post, wo es um das gleiche thema geht, würdest du direkt wegen strafvereitelung und urkundenfälschung mindestens 5 jahre in den steinbruch geschickt werden (nimm das bitte bloß nicht ernst xD).


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Soweit ich lesen kann heißt das Thema
*Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe*

Leider, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe artet die Diskussion aus.

- Du hast recht vs Er hat recht 
- Straftat oder Ordnungswiedrichkeit
- hohe Strafe bzw einmal darf man

Vergessen wurde noch, das vieles Landessache ist und deshalb nicht für alle Bundesänder gleich ist!!!

Leider

Ist mit den Schonzeiten auch so...


----------



## pfuitoifel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

@Angler9999,
zumindest wenns ums Thema geht ist es einheitlich geregelt."Schwarzangeln" gibt es gar nicht,sondern,wie schon oft hier gesagt,gibt es nur Fischwilderei oder Fischdiebstahl.Und das sind eben Straftaten nach Bundesrecht.


----------



## pfuitoifel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Was mir aber auffällt ist ganz was anderes.Hier in diesem Thread sind sich alle einig darüber,daß das "Schwarzangeln" bestraft werden soll und muß.Wenn ich dann aber an den Thread "Geblitzt mit 41 km/h zu viel",da gab es einige Stimmen,die meinten,das wäre alles Abzocke.Wieso,so frage ich mich,lese ich hier keine solchen Meinungen?Der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden durch Raserei (Unfälle,Sachschäden,Tote und Verletzte,die ihre Urlache in überhöhter Geschwindigkeit haben)ist doch um ein vielfaches höher als durch Fischwilderei und/oder -diebstahl und deren Folgen.
Schon merkwürdig...


----------



## hasenzahn (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

:m@Chivas - Steinbruch wäre schon ganz ok, aber nur wenn ich die Steine behalten darf. Weißt du was heute gut geschlagene Steine kosten ? 
Gib mir mal ne Adresse, fahr ich hin.#6


----------



## hasenzahn (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

@ Toifel - da kann ich mich nun auch mal anschließen. Regeln auf der Straße gibt es schließlich auch nicht umsonst. Ich durfte heute erst wieder zu nem Unfall raus wo einer nen Kleintransporter mit Schulkindern auf die Seite gelegt hat, sieben Kids und Fahrer ins Krankenhaus. Zu schnell in der Kurve, etwas Schnee und dann lag die Karre auf der Seite im Straßengraben. 
Besonders hier sollte man doch vorsichtiger als vorgeschriben unterwegs sein.


----------



## snofla (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Was mir aber auffällt ist ganz was anderes.Hier in diesem Thread sind sich alle einig darüber,daß das "Schwarzangeln" bestraft werden soll und muß.Wenn ich dann aber an den Thread "Geblitzt mit 41 km/h zu viel",da gab es einige Stimmen,die meinten,das wäre alles Abzocke.Wieso,so frage ich mich,lese ich hier keine solchen Meinungen?Der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden durch Raserei (Unfälle,Sachschäden,Tote und Verletzte,die ihre Urlache in überhöhter Geschwindigkeit haben)ist doch um ein vielfaches höher als durch Fischwilderei und/oder -diebstahl und deren Folgen.
> Schon merkwürdig...




dir Frage ist die, warum wird nicht so hart durchgegriffen wie im Strassenverkehr,ich denke dabei nicht immer an Strafen in bar.......


----------



## pfuitoifel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

@snofla:
weil man Schwarzangler so schlecht blitzen kann?Man könnte ja auch die Gewässer umzäunen und mit so Drehtüren versehen,wie die zum Klo auf Autobahnraststätten,gesichert mit Fingerabdruck- und Nacktscanner...die Kosten-/Nutzenrechnung geht sicher auf.


----------



## Parasol (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

Hallo,



snofla schrieb:


> dir Frage ist die, warum wird nicht so hart durchgegriffen wie im Strassenverkehr,ich denke dabei nicht immer an Strafen in bar.......



sicher deswegen, weil kein so großes öffentliches Interesse besteht und durch Vergehen beim Angeln keine Gefährdung anderer gegeben ist.


----------



## hanauer (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

ich finde es nicht gut ,die schwarzangler.
ich denke wenn einer angeln moechte,soll er die pruefung machen.
1. 150euro tun keinen weh
2. fuer ein hobby muss man halt mal ein wenig tun
3.jeder schwarzangler muss bestraft werden,da er in der natur eingreift,
ohne kenntnise zu haben


----------



## chivas (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*

und jeder mit fischereischein und "kentnisen" darf in die natur eingreifen?

das macht nunmal jeder angler...

manchmal ist es besser, sich an die hausaufgaben zu setzen, als irgendwas sinnfreies zu posten.


----------



## snofla (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schwarz angeln ist "nur wenn ich Erfolg habe"*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> @snofla:
> weil man Schwarzangler so schlecht blitzen kann?Man könnte ja auch die Gewässer umzäunen und mit so Drehtüren versehen,wie die zum Klo auf Autobahnraststätten,gesichert mit Fingerabdruck- und Nacktscanner...die Kosten-/Nutzenrechnung geht sicher auf.





falsch verstanden...................ich meinte mit durchgreifen das man nicht fast jedes Verfahren fallen läst |bigeyes


----------

